# NDTcourses by UTM



## اشرف الطرشول (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم...
إخواني المهندسين هذه أول مشاركة لي في المنتدى وبما أنني استفدت كثيرا من مشاركتكم رغبت بالمشاركة لكي أفيد وأستفيد.
هذا كورس لل ndt تابع لجامعة ماليزيا للتكنولوجيا ... أرجو ان يفيد الجميع وخاصة المبتدئين.


----------



## energitique (11 أكتوبر 2013)

please give me this course


----------

